# App : Localiser ses amis



## El Guirineco (25 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

j'ai voulu configurer cette application avec un autre iphone, les deux iphones ont la localisation activée dans les paramètres de l'iphone, cependant, impossible de retrouver l'autre iphone malgré le fait qu'il soit dans les contacts, il ne trouve rien, que ce soit avec le nom, ou l'adresse du compte apple. Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ? Merci


----------



## MrFloyd (6 Janvier 2014)

Tu as bien invité chaque utilisateur depuis l'autre iPhone et accepté sur les 2 iPhones ?
J'ai aussi constaté que ça marche mieux quand on invite l'adresse mail du compte iTunes, plutôt que le tel (mais peut-être m'y suis-je mal pris ?).


----------

